# Lithuanian Modern Architecture



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Some more esthetically pleasing-looking arenas.*
*Kaunas*

































*Panevėžys*

































*Šiauliai*

























*Kėdainiai*

























*All arenas: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427678&page=4*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Juodkrantė*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Karklė*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Zarasai*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Klaipėda*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

<><><>


RokasLT said:


> *"Europa" shopping center, Vilnius, LT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Interiorof Quadrum Business Center (DNB now Luminor headquarters), Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Sunrise Valley Science and Technology Park, Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*LSMU faculty of pharmacy, Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Druskininkai*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Druskininkai*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Šventoji*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## Herl1966 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ma è davvero fantastico!
La mia ragazza ha studiato lì per un po '. Mi ha detto che l'architettura in Lituania è molto promettente, ci sono università specializzate


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Next --->


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Biržai reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Info:*
*https://www.archispektras.lt/projektai
https://www.kgc.lt/en/projects/
https://www.4plius.com/en/architecture
https://archlab.lt/en/*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Druskininkai reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Mažiaikiai reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pabradė (2007)*


----------



## Jason.N (Sep 14, 2019)

Really interesting. I saw some similar buildings in Canada on a trip to Newfoundland.

Fogo Island Hotel








Bloomberg
Ocean Science Centre








Blogspot


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Jason.N said:


> Really interesting. I saw some similar buildings in Canada on a trip to Newfoundland.
> Fogo Island Hotel
> Bloomberg
> Ocean Science Centre
> Blogspot


Please, just post the links to the projects that are not in Lithuania or not build by Lithuanian architects. :nono:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Panevėžys*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga (2006)































































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga







*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas















*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.









































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.







































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas reg.























*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Ožkiniai
Devyni architektai | Facebook 






Ožkiniai | Tag | ArchDaily


See the latest news and architecture related to Ozkiniai, only on ArchDaily.




www.archdaily.com












*








*































*






























*















*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Palanga
























































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Trakų Vokė







































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Mix (1, 2, 3, 4 Vilnius reg.; 5 Panevėžys; 6 Kaunas)































































*









*
































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.
Studija lape | Facebook *








Norbert Tukaj


Norbert Tukaj, Vilnius, Lithuania. 2,102 likes · 2 talking about this. Temporary information.




www.facebook.com




*
































































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Radiškis*








DO ARCHITECTS


DO architects works with successful and innovative clients. Together we achieve significant and lasting transformations of cities, houses and landscapes. We create architecture that attracts attention, makes influence and determines success.




www.doarchitects.lt


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Anykščiai [Medžių lajų takas]































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kačerginė (Kaunas county)















*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Klaipėda















*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius













































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius [Prosecutor's office]















*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius























*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas







*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

House and the River / After Party


Completed in 2020 in Lithuania. Images by Giedrius Mamavičius. The site for the house is located in a suburban area in Lithuania. Bordering a local road on the South, squeezed in between two neighbors, the plot...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Trakai reg.























*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg. 






















*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.



































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius reg.









































































*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Naujieji Bajorai

























Aleksandruvka

























Palanga







*


----------

